# Dustless Sanding for Interior Painting on drywall



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone implement any methods or tools that will reduce drywall dust while sanding walls in a residential atmosphere?

I have seen dustless techs attachment for 130.00 up to the festool which is close to 3000.00


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

> If you could pay for a tool by reducing waste and saving time would you be interested? Well, if you have a shop vac, Hyde Tools may have just the product for you.
> The Hyde Dust Free Vacuum Hand Sander Kit, (long enough name) is one product aimed at controlling dust from sanding drywall. Almost eliminating the fine airborne particles from getting in your lungs, covering furniture and working its way into electronics.
> 
> The kit includes a hand sander, 6 foot hose, and adapters/couplers that should allow you to mate it with any wet/dry vacuum system. It uses standard sanding screens that are quickly clamped due to its “EasyClamp” system. It comes with one sanding screen, but all big box stores and maybe your local paint purveyor carries the reversible screens in several grits.


More here...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

swirly machines, we were just lamenting the hany work of this tools in another thread.
gotta be good with them.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

We use the Festool system. Works great. Walls get sanded as necessary with the half sheet sander. Works for previously painted walls as well as some new drywall, patches and remodel. Very minimal dust if any at all.


----------

